

BlockChalk - iphone-based geograffiti using HTML5 - joshu
http://blockchalk.com/

======
herdrick
I prefer Scribular for this. It also has a web interface.
<http://scribular.com/>

------
kingsley_20
I wish it showed what it looked like. Picking up my phone and dialing a URL is
too much work.

~~~
joshu
there is one on the front page. lower right.

------
joshu
half the team that built this was Stephen Hood, who was product manager for
delicious at yahoo.

